# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Ostrácodos.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, voy a subir un nuevo microorganismo que he encontrado en un pequeño charco, espero que sea interesante para ustedes.








Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-abr-2014),Los terrines (02-abr-2014),santy (01-abr-2014),willi (02-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para que tengáis una visión mas detallada del microorganismo que estamos hablando subo tres fotos más.







Parece mentira que viendo el vídeo anterior el organismo se pudiera mover con tanta velocidad con sus características morfológicas.
En el siguiente apartado añadiré un poco de info.

Un saludo. Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-abr-2014),Los terrines (06-abr-2014),santy (07-abr-2014),willi (07-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, esta vez subo el vídeo realizado al ostrácodo, es un poco largo pero he decidido subirlo tal como lo he realizado.




Los ostrácodos (Ostracoda, del griego όστρακον óstrakon, "concha" y ειδής eidés, "con aspecto de"), son una clase de crustáceos de muy reducido tamaño, muchas veces microscópicos (normalmente entre 0,1 y 2 mm). Se conocen unas 13.000 especies actuales y se estima que se han descrito 65.000 especies fósiles (tantas como crustáceos actuales conocidos).1http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostracoda

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (11-abr-2014),santy (13-abr-2014),willi (10-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un nuevo vídeo de Ostrácodo para que podáis ver la rapidez con que se mueve este organismo con concha. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (12-abr-2014),santy (13-abr-2014),willi (13-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un tercer vídeo de este organismo.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (17-abr-2014),santy (18-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como indico en el título subo unas fotos para que podáis ver algunas partes del organismo.







Espero que haya sido interesante el tema, creo que este va a ser su final.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

santy (18-abr-2014),willi (19-abr-2014)

----------


## santy

Pues por mi parte, ha sido más que interesante, desconocía la existencia de estos "bichejos" como de tantos otros, pero gracias a ti y a estos vídeos ya soy un poco menos ignorante.
Un saludo y gracias por la labor tan instructiva que haces.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-abr-2014)

----------

